# Can't relate to anyone.



## Mattsy94 (Feb 11, 2013)

When people around me at work speak, (which is the only significant time in my life where I interact with people) I never have interest in what they say. And my mind literally goes blank when they speak. I never have anything to say to them.

My interests are kind of narrow I guess. I only like talking about music, movies, anime, books, writing, and video games. Most other things tend to disinterest me, and since most people I meet don't have any interest in these things, I don't generally speak to them for very long before I go completely silent and they start talking to someone else.

And then I'm left feeling lonely and like I don't belong anywhere. I can't make any friends, let alone a GF. I mean what girl would want a guy like me who isn't interested in anything she says and only sees her as a sex object?

The worst thing is nobody realizes that I feel this way. Everyone thinks I'm just shy, when in reality that is not the case at all. And to be honest, there is really nothing that can be done about it, I've ALWAYS been like this and there's absolutely no way to change it.

How am I supposed to make friends? There is no possible way I can see of changing myself. I think I was just born this way.


----------



## oldmanTobias11 (Mar 27, 2015)

*Right back at ya!*

Were very similar i thought i was the only like that too. People say i am quiet but in actuality i am not, it's just human interaction bores me. All they talk about is money, sex, cars and all these senseless worldly materialistic things. I pretend to listen and give advice but in my head i am screaming leave me alone or Shut the F-up! When i go home i read comics or play video games or watch cartoons. And i came to the realization that i use these mediums to escape reality, i hate existence but i tolerate it the fear of God and hell is what has stopped me from killing myself, because i was never asked to be birthed into this bull**** world filled with annoyances. But i am learning to open up more i want to stop fake laughing around people when they tell me a joke that i do not remotely find funny, but especially i am going to stop being fake with myself. I ve denied myself human interaction for soo long and wallowing in self hatred and pity. i am going to do my best and be positive no matter what. I am plan o doing more outdoor activities, when i had a dog i exercised more but after he left i realized i prefered the company of an animal to humans which is not good. I want a girlfriend too so i gotta do what i gotta do can't be complacent anymore i have to become a man of action. Read a bible if you can or join a church you'd be surprised who you'll meet. Trust me man in little increments practice on being more positive and opening up. i know its hard, but let us motivate each other. Peace


----------



## m20srr184 (Sep 24, 2014)

Your interests certainly don't seem narrow. You have a well-rounded assortment of hobbies and I've known a number of people who are interested in the exact same things you are. Most people, in fact, listen to _some _music and have seen at least one or two movies in their lifetime. I know, shocker. Take a moment to let that sink in.

The problem, I think, is that you expect to be misunderstood and as a result are unwilling to give anyone a proper chance. It's an insecurity that plagues many. But in order to develop fulfilling relationships with others, you have to be willing to give it time. You can't just close yourself off every time someone attempts to make small talk with you. It's a part of getting to know people. Friendships don't just fall out of the sky and into your lap. You have to work for it. You have to be willing to get past the tedious "how are you"s and "nice weather we're having"s in order to finally work towards the more substantial stuff.

Oftentimes, you will find that you have nothing in common with someone and obviously there's no point in attempting to nourish a friendship that was never meant to be. And your pool of potential friends to pull from is shallow since the only time you only really interact with others is at work. Which is why you'd benefit from putting yourself out there a bit more. Maybe volunteer at an animal shelter (if that kind of thing interests you) or join a book club or anything of the like. The more time you spend around people, the higher the chance that you'll form meaningful connections with others.

This stuff isn't always easy, of course. It can be scary, even. But it's necessary for overcoming loneliness and isolation, and without taking these risks, we stagnate and miss out on opportunities that would otherwise improve the quality of our lives. And there's nothing to gain out of that.


----------

